# GTO- VIN Data Question



## brunk (Apr 2, 2007)

I have an opportunity to purchase a 66 GTO. Just want to make sure the attached VIN data is correct for this year car. The tag was located on the firewall above the master cylinder. 

Does this look like the real deal?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

That data plate goes to a 1966 Pontiac GTO which was Montero Red with a white Convertible top, the interior was Medium Red with bucket seats and the car was built in Kansas City, MO the 3rd week of Feb, 1966.

Options include; Soft-ray tinted glass (all windows), A/C, 2 speed automatic, console, Luggage light and Deluxe front seat belts.

You can order the Pontiac Historical Society documents from http://www.phs-online.com, included in the documents will be a copy of the original build sheet and the car billing history. This will tell you which engine, transmission and differential the car had when delivered to the dealer. The listed documents are $35, they offer a fax back service and will fax the documents to you within a day or 2 for an additional $10. You can also order the original window sticker for $25. (Prices increase May 1st)

The first 7 digits of the VIN should be 242676K, the vin tag is located in the front door jam of the drivers door.

Good Luck,


----------



## brunk (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the information. It is a long story but...you helped me a lot. I will get the VIN #. Just making sure I am not getting ripped off. 

Any idea of what this car is worth? It is in good condition. Never modified in any fashion. 93K mileage and I think all numbers match.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Price depends on the condition on the floor pans, trunk, frame, quarters, interior, engine, transmission, rear end and the originality .

Start by verifying the numbers, the block should have a letter code (XE, YS or YR) located on the front passenger side of the engine just under the head. The head code is located on the center exhaust ports, the engine casting number (9778789) is located on the distributor pad along with the date code. 

The code for the transmission can be seen from the passenger side. Should have a 66 and a NA stamped on a round plate. The date code is also located after the NA and will be the julian date code. 

The rear end code is located on the tube I believe on the passengers side. Verify the frame is boxed under the drivers and passengers door. The frames on convertibles were known to rust worst than hardtops in the northern states.

I was looking for a 66 convertible for my next frame off and bought a hard top instead. My budget for a vert was around $12 to 15K for a car in good restorable condition.


----------



## brunk (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks again for the information. Guess I will be getting under the car!

Where is a good source for the front grill. The passenger side is messed up a little. The dash is cracked also. Can not stand for that! Do you have any recomendations?


----------



## brunk (Apr 2, 2007)

Do 66 GTO's have a powerglide or 3 speed. Patience with a newbe here.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The tranny is a 2 speed powerglide,

I find some of those hard to find items on *EBAY*

*Original Parts Group*

*Year One*

*Ames Performance Engineering*

*Performance Years*

Good luck,


----------

